# Leg Cocking?????



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay I briefly looked on the internet for this question and of course get many different answers. Some say their male dogs never cocked their legs while peeing and others say their's did (do). Some say its learn behavior others say its natural.

So my question for Cockapoo owners, is "cocking" of the leg really a big deal weather its learn behavior or not? I figure male dogs only do this while doing their business. 

I didn't grow up with males dogs, we always had females. But planning on getting my first male soon.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Kim . . Sami has never cocked his leg and is now over a yr old, so I guess its not gonna happen . . we have lots of monkey grass as a border, so that suites me just fine. As with the poo nature . . it obviously varies with each poo!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It depends on the dog some boys never do it others do it very early on some don't do it till they are 2.

So dogs will **** their leg on everything (sometimes not even producing any pee). Others **** their leg for one long pee then just walk.


Don't think it's learned, think it's all down to the nature of the dog. I've known people become obsessed that their boy is not cocking his leg when there other male dog does. Strangely enough it often women that worry if their male dog doesn't **** his leg. 

Some dogs still squat but lift their leg other literally bend over backwards to get their pee as high up the post as possible.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i have had lots of male dogs in my life big ones small ones and i must sat it is just about half and half on that cocking there leg thing, like they say it is up to the dog, he ma just thing it is a lot easier just to squat, LOL lumpy


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My Miles isn't a cockapoo, but he doesn't **** his leg unless he is marking the side of our building, but that is only once a month for us.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Yea not to concerned with the leg cocking. But know it has be talked about on here. So just wanted to know what people have dealt with.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They normally start cocking their leg around 5/6 months but as others have said it can be later or even not at all. Weller does both, leg and squat but I must say I prefer when he wees up something as just doing a lazy wee on the grass burns patches in the grass! So cocking all the way for me!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted is the same as Weller, tends to squat in the garden but cocks his leg on walks....wish it was the other way around....my poor lawn!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf was 2 before he cocked his leg, he will **** his leg on a walk but more than likely just stands to wee at home x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So has anyone tried those stones that you put in their water to neutralise the pee so the grass doesn't burn? As for leg cocking....he will or he won't but it doesn't bother me either way!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I have tried the dog rocks and not sure if they work as Weller would just drink from anything else but his bowl, pots, puddles anything. So it was impossible to make sure he only drank from water treated with the rocks, so gave up.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi started cocking his leg at around 7months (I think) and it did get annoying as he would stop to scent everything on our walks, even bunches of daffodils! After he was neutered at 14 months the amount of times he cocks is a lot, lot less and I barely notice it. He has never marked inside the house and squats to pee in the garden. If we are lead walking I won't let him stop to mark a lamppost or similar. Think it just encourages a bad habit.


----------

